# I finally found her!!



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Rock on dude congrats!!!!! :shade: :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

No wonder I haven't seen you much around here lately! That's fantastic news, Jon. I'm really happy for you! Good luck and have a great time hunting with her. :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Alright....Good for you. Seems love is in the air...lol. (I think I will quit breathing  ) I sure dont want to catch anything...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Some guys get all the luck*

LUCKY!!! :wink: :thumbs_up 

:moviecorn Now tell us all the good stuff! :wink: :teeth:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Jon,

That is great news............I'm excited for you!!!!!!    





Mama..............no kidding, how long do you think we can survive if we don't breathe????


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Huntin4elk said:


> Jon,
> 
> That is great news............I'm excited for you!!!!!!
> 
> ...


As long as we have to...lol


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Jon, best of luck. :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

What is going on mama.....these guys are all falling all over themselves. Looks like we aint going to have anyone to talk to but each other soon.

Congrats Jon!!!!!


----------



## 7sdad (Jul 5, 2004)

RUN for your life!!!!!!!  

Women are the Devil, didn't you watch Water Boy?


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

That will be ok dea...good conversations go along way!!!!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> What is going on mama.....these guys are all falling all over themselves. Looks like we aint going to have anyone to talk to but each other soon.
> 
> Congrats Jon!!!!!



At least then all the conversations will be intelligent and stay on point... maybe thats not such a good thing.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Good for you johnnybow! :thumbs_up Sounds like you got a good `un.  

Mama, you can`t hold your breath very long, cause you always have some wise acre remark to make...... :tongue:


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Sounds awesome!

Best of luck


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

7sdad said:


> RUN for your life!!!!!!!
> 
> Women are the Devil, didn't you watch Water Boy?



I've been running for 39 years, I'm finally starting to get tired!


----------



## lechwe (Jan 8, 2005)

Just be careful...........She's probably just after your treestand or climbing stick.  

Just kidding, congrats :thumbs_up My wife enjoyed hunting until the little people came and now she won't leave them with anyone so she can.


----------



## 7sdad (Jul 5, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> I've been running for 39 years, I'm finally starting to get tired!


I know how you feel and I think I'm just jealous. :sad:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Geez how did I miss this news?? Seems ya left something out of the PM Jonny  You sure don't stay on the market for very long  

In all seriousness....I am very happy for you, I hope all works out!! :smile:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Obsession said:


> Geez how did I miss this news?? Seems ya left something out of the PM Jonny  You sure don't stay on the market for very long
> 
> In all seriousness....I am very happy for you, I hope all works out!! :smile:



You asked about my trip...I told you about my trip. Now if you ask about my new girlfriend, I'll tell you about her. All's ya gotta do is say please!


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

Geez... some guys have all the luck! been going through the same thing with my girlfriend... staying together because it is comfortable, but she recently told me I should look for someone who is more compatiable. Funny even though the writing has been on the wall for some time... it still hurts.

Congrats, good luck and thanks for giving me some hope!!!!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

*Like interests???*

So it's a bad thing that I like hunting and fishing, 'cause it gets me away from my wife????


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> At least then all the conversations will be intelligent and stay on point... maybe thats not such a good thing.


I think your off the point!!!!!  

Congrats jonnybow! Take heed of 7sdad comment about the "Debil" though!! :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jonnybow said:


> You asked about my trip...I told you about my trip. Now if you ask about my new girlfriend, I'll tell you about her. All's ya gotta do is say please!


LOL...I didnt know we had a girlfriend when I asked about the trip


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Soul mates do exist, it's usually just a matter of timing . . .


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

thunderhorn25 said:


> Geez... some guys have all the luck! been going through the same thing with my girlfriend... staying together because it is comfortable, but she recently told me I should look for someone who is more compatiable. Funny even though the writing has been on the wall for some time... it still hurts.
> 
> Congrats, good luck and thanks for giving me some hope!!!!


I was actually the one who told her she should go and find someone more compatable and it still hurt when it finally came about. Hang in there, everything happens for a reason.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Obsession said:


> LOL...I didnt know we had a girlfriend when I asked about the trip



We did have one, now you know!!!


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks jonnybow... I have been feeling like this  for quite some time...now at least I can get on with getting on.


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*



Obsession said:


> LOL...I didnt know we had a girlfriend when I asked about the trip


 obsession why are you worried anyways?you told me you were still dating ultrashooter??unless you were trying to let me down nicely?

johnnybow congrats hope it works out for you sounds to good to be true,,


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

dodgetech said:


> obsession why are you worried anyways?you told me you were still dating ultrashooter??unless you were trying to let me down nicely?
> 
> johnnybow congrats hope it works out for you sounds to good to be true,,


I'm not worried I am happy for him


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I didn't even think that was worth a reply Cath.

Jon


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Didnt waste antytime eh? The fact is, you will find your love when you arent even looking for it. Has happened to everyone I know when they found their 'one'. Glad to see things are working out good.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Congrats Man! Glad to hear I'm not the only one having that kind of luck these days! Best of luck to you and the new ladyfriend.....=)


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

SilentElk said:


> Didnt waste antytime eh? The fact is, you will find your love when you arent even looking for it. Has happened to everyone I know when they found their 'one'. Glad to see things are working out good.



AGH..............I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!! You find love when you aren't looking for it?? So should I look for it then?? Cuz I don't want to. 

AGH!!!!!


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Congrats to ya for finding another one that shares the same interests as you. My fiance and I just broke up two months ago as well. Four weeks before the wedding. now I'm a shooting maniac and have nothing better to do, but it keeps me out of the bars. Theres not many girls at our range so I doubt I'll be as lucky as you. But I'm looking for money this time. j/k it would be nice though. then I could afford to go on hunting trips


----------

